# Build Your Pit Bull's Muscle - the Natural Way



## Marty

It doesn't take a lot for you to make your pit bull muscular. Having a defined muscle structure on your pit bull not only displays the dog's beauty and physical capabilities, but it reveals the responsibility the owner takes to maintain their pit bull's over all health. To make your pit bull muscular, is to make him strong of course, so the owner should also be physically fit enough to remain control over the strong, energetic pit bull. Obedience training should be heavily applied daily as part of caring for a well balanced pit bull. Prior to taking these steps, a responsible dog owner of any breed should research the appropriate nutritional guidelines on what types of dog food your particular breed needs to live a healthy life. Pit bulls are allergic to many ingredients in the majority of cheap and expensive feed out on the market. My pit bull breaks out in hives if I feed him dog food that contains corn byproduct. Every dog is different, so make sure you do your homework and pay close attention to how your dog reacts to certain foods and supplement. This is the way I got my pit bull to its optimum physical physique. I'm sure it will work for you also.

*Step 1*

First thing to keep in mind is to start at the right time. Giving puppies supplements and treadmill runs could likely injure your young pup. It is also inadvisable to apply a tedious exercise program to a dog under a year, so be patient. After about a year would be a great time to extensively train and make your pit bull muscular. Remember females don't get as thick as males so don't have high expectations with female pit bulls. They still do get quite defined but not as massive as males.

*Step 2 *

To make your pit bull muscular, you should purchase quality dog feed at your local market or pet store. I feed my pit "Nutro" adult dog food lamb and rice formula, with no corn or wheat byproduct. Good dog food promotes a healthy coat and good eating habits. Because many pit bulls are genetically prone to hip and joint problems such as hip dysplasia, pit bull's need to eat right with proper exercise to avoid injury. One supplement called, "K-9 Show Stopper" helped my pit bull get thicker especially around the hip area. My pit bull was lacking the extra meat around the butt and hips so I went out to seek advice and I was told about this supplement by a pit bull breeder. So I tried it, and after about a month I began to notice a big difference in the width of my pit bull especially around the hips. This supplement not only helps a skinny pit gain mass, but it also promotes a nice, show room coat, and helps build stronger joints, from what the label on the product says.

All dogs are different. I read some reviews about owner's purchasing this product and it didn't do too much. On the other hand there are plenty reviews by owner's claiming it works in their testimonials and pit bull forums. For my pit, the product lived up to its claims, and is worth the $17 I pay every month. If you do decide to add supplement's to your pit bull's feed, monitor the effects and results to help decide if spending a little extra money is worth it. Make sure your dog eats at least 3 meals a day, but like I said do your homework on the amount of food intake your dog needs for its breed, age, and weight.

*Step 3*

Make sure to provide the appropriate amounts of exercise your pit bull needs. Activities such as playing fetch or hiking help build your pit bull's muscles and defined muscular structure along with higher prey drive and quick reflexes. Riding a bike up hill or just riding steady with your pit bull is a great routine to help make your pit bull muscular. Treadmills are a good idea if you live in apartments or too busy to walk your dog, but be advised there are certain steps to take when training your dog to walk or run on a treadmill. They have to gradually learn to adapt to the exercise slowly to avoid injury and strain on the dog. Running and walking at least 45 minutes a day is good for you and your dog. It helps reduces stress and heart disease for us owner's and helps fight high blood pressure.

I really encourage obedience training because a strong, fit dog needs to be obedient to make going out in public and day to day handling a breeze. Pit bull's have a bad rap. It is fueled by bad pit bull owners and the media. You don't need weights or heavy chain link collars to ad muscles. It only strains the dog's neck muscles and if applied at young pup age, it could possibly hold back the dog's natural growth expectancy and potential. All I did to get my pit big is good food, a little supplement and daily walking, running and bike rides. In closure, please be a responsible pit bull owner, do your homework on what it takes to raise a well balanced dog, and try to erase the negative image placed on pit bulls and other powerful breeds by being a loving leader to your dog.

How to Make Your Pit Bull Muscular - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com


----------



## Czar

awesome post marty


----------



## t1dirty

nice info.....thanks marty


----------



## MY MIKADO

Great post there Marty.


----------



## Black Rabbit

:goodpost: I was just going to ask about show stopper too. Thanks for the great post.


----------



## Chinadog

Kudos on the post! I cant wait to get Meek started on it.


----------



## los44

Great info Marty, thanks


----------



## BlAzEd

now let me ask you something, lets say you do all that + the supp. you get your dog to where you wantem, can you take that supp away and keep all your dog gained?


----------



## Akasha

Thank you for posting this Marty - We are looking into it, and look forward to a great future with our doggie !


----------



## Marty

BlAzEd said:


> now let me ask you something, lets say you do all that + the supp. you get your dog to where you wantem, can you take that supp away and keep all your dog gained?


I want it known this was a copy and paste see the link at the bottom of the post, I don't give Lilbit any supplement's so lets don't get it confused


----------



## Ronisaac

When should I put my pit on supplements he about 12 weeks


----------



## AGK

With a good well balanced diet supplements are unnecessary.


----------



## Ronisaac

Smokey 8 weeks old


----------



## Dukez

I loved this read...

Question, when (what age) I know you said after a year to go hard with it, but at what age do you think would be the youngest or best time to start with supplements such as showcatopper or anything else?


----------



## Dukez

Ps I just looked it up, and it is a coat and skin supplement?

But it adds mass to the dogs? Or am I looking at the wrong one?


----------



## EckoMac

Dukez said:


> Ps I just looked it up, and it is a coat and skin supplement?
> 
> But it adds mass to the dogs? Or am I looking at the wrong one?


Feed a proper diet and exercise correctly and supplements aren't needed. All of these companies show pics of dogs whose genetics make them muscular. Taking supplements isn't going to make all dogs look that way.

Hand walk short distances until about a year. Then hand walk longer distances until about 15-18 months. Then you can start running, weight pull, etc without damaging the dogs joints.


----------



## Dukez

EckoMac said:


> Feed a proper diet and exercise correctly and supplements aren't needed. All of these companies show pics of dogs whose genetics make them muscular. Taking supplements isn't going to make all dogs look that way.
> 
> Hand walk short distances until about a year. Then hand walk longer distances until about 15-18 months. Then you can start running, weight pull, etc without damaging the dogs joints.


What would be considered short and long distances? I live on 2 1/2 acres of land, mostly open space...when I take her outside, I usually walk out to the kennel where other dogs are kept, and back which is bout 40 yards one way..sometimes we journey past that and she walks beside me the whole time occasionally falling behind and then catching up by running/jogging (she has a lot of energy) ...what distance would you consider long or short?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac

Dukez said:


> What would be considered short and long distances? I live on 2 1/2 acres of land, mostly open space...when I take her outside, I usually walk out to the kennel where other dogs are kept, and back which is bout 40 yards one way..sometimes we journey past that and she walks beside me the whole time occasionally falling behind and then catching up by running/jogging (she has a lot of energy) ...what distance would you consider long or short?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every dog is different. So I would say watch her, if she starts to look tired, you've reached her limit. This applies throughout their life. My old boy poops at after a mile. My younger female will go LITERALLY all day if I'm willing and there's water.


----------



## Dukez

EckoMac said:


> Every dog is different. So I would say watch her, if she starts to look tired, you've reached her limit. This applies throughout their life. My old boy poops at after a mile. My younger female will go LITERALLY all day if I'm willing and there's water.


Thank you..she is only 8 weeks, so I don't do too much with her, I probably walk her like 160 yards each morning...she pants...but is still willing to go..today I went a little later than usual and after our walk toward the end she was looking for shade..so I brought her in

Out here where I live, there are a bunch of vultures and hawks that be lurking.. so I spend a lot of time watching the skies while we walk..if I'm not careful, they will swoop...they have swooped at my son's dog (chihuahua/daschund) even an owl swooped at him once...but we have a big ..big big mutt who is pit-rott-German Shepard mix..who actually has jumped up and almost caught the owl one time haha

But yeah I will take note to her signs of fatigue

Thx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ames

Dukez said:


> What would be considered short and long distances? I live on 2 1/2 acres of land, mostly open space...when I take her outside, I usually walk out to the kennel where other dogs are kept, and back which is bout 40 yards one way..sometimes we journey past that and she walks beside me the whole time occasionally falling behind and then catching up by running/jogging (she has a lot of energy) ...what distance would you consider long or short?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


General rule is 5 minutes for every month, twice a day. So 2 month of pup is good with 2, 10 minute walks a day. 15 minutes twice a day when three months old, 20 minutes when four months old, etc etc. Like Ecko said though, your dog will tell you when she needs a break, all pups are different.


----------



## EckoMac

ames said:


> General rule is 5 minutes for every month, twice a day. So 2 month of pup is good with 2, 10 minute walks a day. 15 minutes twice a day when three months old, 20 minutes when four months old, etc etc. Like Ecko said though, your dog will tell you when she needs a break, all pups are different.


I'm so glad your back!!


----------



## Braxton215

this is all great info!


----------



## jaylong1985

Braxton215 said:


> this is all great info!


Really great info, throughout this site. I am a bulldog (most types) guy to the heart but you guys on here have really peaked my interest in pit bulls and well bred bullies, emphasis on "well bred"


----------

